# How do I remove excess tattoo ink



## Wee Wabbits (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey guys, I tattooed one of my rabbits bout a month ago, and the tattoo ink in her ear hasn't flaked off yet, so how do I remove it. I've tried a little bit of soap and water and also rubbing alcohol, but it's still there. The alcohol worked some but I don't want to irratate her ear by rubbing on it to long. Is there anything that works fast and easy? Thanks.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 10, 2007)

Dishsoap sometimes helps. 

Pam


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 10, 2007)

Rubbing alcohol usually works on my guys- just make sure to get the paper towel/cotton ball very wet with it. 



I'd imagine acetone (nail polish remover) would work better, but I've never used it myself.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Apr 11, 2007)

Baby wipes  What show are you going to? I am probably going.


----------



## bluebird (Apr 16, 2007)

I use pet wipes.bluebird


----------

